# Fall with no e-call?



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont consider myself a stud snow goose hunter but experienced, we tried it this fall with very little luck. They just didnt seem to react to the decoys at all, in years past our spread had worked very good, one morning we had someone setup in a field adjacent using an e-caller. Our field was loaded and in years past we have had some slayings in there, the birds would come, get downwind then hear the e-call and go over there (yes the fall). This past weekend I got out on a spring hunt where we had a solid e-call, the birds worked just like they had before the spring season got popular and e-calls become technological marvels. Anyway my question, is it possible to *consitantly* shoot snows without an e-caller?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You do know that ecallers are illegal in the fall in ND?

I would call the warden next time.

And I think the Ecaller is the greatest tool ever allowed to hunt snow geese, hands down.

My .02


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Took the words right out of my mouth, using them in the fall? NO GOOD!


----------



## smokeumm (Feb 14, 2005)

I would have to say it's very unlikely to consistently shoot snows without an e-caller. Yes, you might get the pertect day and put 50 birds on the ground without one, anything's possible. E-caller's makes a world of difference, and the birds are getting smarter every year.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

You can shoot them in the fall with no e-call but nothing compared to the spring. I would say you had a bad situation there trying to compete within another spread right next to you with an e-call. No way you can compete with that when you aren't running one. I would have been on the phone with the warden ASAP!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment on our e-call water swater, solid? Damn right, I gots blood sweat and tears in that thing.

And yes, you can consistantly shoot snows without one, but the overall numbers are lower. I would say we are very consistant in the fall, its just the number killed is lower, but day in and day out, we kill some birds.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

its worthless, dont even go out.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

northerngoosehunter said:


> its worthless, dont even go out.


 :lol: :beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we usually do fairly well. I don't start hunting them till half way through duck season though. the specks are the best part imho. we usually limit out on them. and we don't even get to hunt fields they are using. they stay on the refuge till about a week after duck season is over. we run traffic and do well.

Here are a few good pics.

new years day









jan 22nd. 2008


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

This spring is the first time in my life that I've ever used an e caller and it was very exciting. 
Mine isn't the biggest and best but with the "Eyes to the Sky" disc spinning it was amazing how well they would lock up and begin circling when they heard the thing. I would have never guessed that they could hear it that high.

I can see how the hunting is impacted in a good way by the electronics and can also see many short comings of fall hunts without the electronic caller. 
Still fun though.

Dan


----------

